# First trip to Whistler



## jmatias (Feb 3, 2009)

We are going to Whistler end of this month...DH won a trip for 2 in a golf tourney.

First time for both of us to Whistler, and Canada for that matter.

Any tips/ideas?

Thanks,
Jen


----------



## Karen G (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations!  What a nice prize.  Where are you staying? Do you fly into Vancouver and drive up? Be sure your passports are up-to-date. Bring warm clothes. Have a blast!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 4, 2009)

To add to Karen's questions, how long will you be there and do you plan to ski?


----------



## jmatias (Feb 4, 2009)

We won a 6 day stay at The Aspens at Whistler ( condo ) along with 2 tickets on Alaska Air.  DH won the grand prize 

We are flying into Vancouver and several friends recommended to just catch a shuttle to Whistler.

We are planning to ski since this is the first time on a snow trip without our kids and DH and I can actually attempt skiing together.  Plan to sign up for lessons for 1-2 days.

Any tips on snow activities, good restaurants, etc. are good.

Thanks,
Jen


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 4, 2009)

The Aspens is a nice complex on the mountain just above the "chateau". So you're in Blackcomb / the upper village.  MAP 10 

Most of the year, people ski the upper mountain for good snow. But this time of year there is normally great skiing all the way to the bottom. BUT I've heard this isn't a normal year and you'll have to go to the top for good snow. 

There is a great adult restaurant at the base of blackcomb Monks Grill, (the lodge at the base of blackcomb is more for the young adults). IMHO, the best food is at Umberto  in the Mountainside lodge next to the whistler base (About a 10 minute walk from the base of blackcomb).  

We also really like the music at Irish pub at the base of Whistler in the Pan Pacific.  

You'll have a ball!!

PS look at www.whistlerblackcomb.com for more info


----------



## Karen G (Feb 4, 2009)

jmatias said:


> We are flying into Vancouver and several friends recommended to just catch a shuttle to Whistler.


That's probably a good idea.  Once you get to your resort, you won't really need a car to get around Whistler. They have good bus service all around the village.

We've stayed at the Aspens in the summer time and it's a lovely place. You should have a fantastic time in Whistler.


----------



## Neesie (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow, what a great prize!

We are not skiiers, but took a family trip there in the summer.  All I can say is that the scenery is beautiful and you should bring a fully charged digital camera with plenty of space on your disk.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 4, 2009)

jmatias said:


> Plan to sign up for lessons for 1-2 days.


I just got an email that has some  discounted ski lessons.   Maybe this would be of some interest to you.


----------



## Corman (Feb 4, 2009)

jmatias said:


> We won a 6 day stay at The Aspens at Whistler ( condo ) along with 2 tickets on Alaska Air.  DH won the grand prize
> 
> We are flying into Vancouver and several friends recommended to just catch a shuttle to Whistler.
> 
> ...




On the highway up to whistler you will come across a 7/11 in a town called Squamish and you can purchase discount lift tickets. I believe you can save $11 per ticket. 
We visit whistler often and enjoy eating at MONGOLIE GRILL and also The Keg Steak House. You will  find that whistler has lots of shushi restaurants.


----------



## jmatias (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the tips!

We are really looking forward to going and really give skiing a good try.

Past snow trips we had our 3 kids and we always had to divide up and both DH & I couldn't really do much together.

Aloha,
Jen


----------



## jmatias (Mar 9, 2009)

Want to thank everyone for the helpful tips.

We had a great time in Whistler.

The Aspens on Blackcomb is a great location for ski-in/ski-out.  Our unit was comfortable, decorations were a bit dated, but it was clean which is the most important for me.  The location of this condo can't be beat.  

Easy walk to the Village and it didn't hurt that the US dollar was 20% stronger.

Construction is everywhere on the way to Whistler in preparation for the Olympics and the shops are full of Olympic merchandise already.

Very good food, and friendly people added to the whole experience.

Aloha,
Jen


----------



## Karen G (Mar 9, 2009)

Jen, thanks so much for posting a follow-up on your Whistler trip. Glad you had a great time.  It's always fun to hear the "rest of the story" when someone has asked for information prior to a trip.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 9, 2009)

jmatias said:


> Construction is everywhere on the way to Whistler in preparation for the Olympics and the shops are full of Olympic merchandise already.



We found this to be true even last summer when we were there.


----------



## Corman (Mar 9, 2009)

Glad to hear you had great experience.As I stated before, we love whistler, summer, winter both seasons are great for us. I only wish I had a Club Intrawest timeshare membership. That would be a great resort to own at. 
Oh well, perhaps one day.


----------



## i39249 (Mar 10, 2009)

Corman,

We'll be in Vancouver at the end of the month.  We'll have a rental car.  Do you know if chains are usually required during this time of the year and is it worth it to drive up there for the day?  We'll be staying in Vancouver for a week.  Also do you have any recommendations for restaurants near the downtown area or Richmond?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Corman (Mar 10, 2009)

i39249 said:


> Corman,
> 
> We'll be in Vancouver at the end of the month.  We'll have a rental car.  Do you know if chains are usually required during this time of the year and is it worth it to drive up there for the day?  We'll be staying in Vancouver for a week.  Also do you have any recommendations for restaurants near the downtown area or Richmond?
> 
> ...



Hello Mike. Vancouver has more restaurants per capita than any other city in North America. I would recommend you visit Granville Island there are restaurants, shopping , here is the link  http://www.granvilleisland.com/en . You can take the water ferry (free I think) over to the downtown area, takes like 5 minutes, and locate a restaurant  called Hamilton Street Grill I have been there many times, excellent steaks. It is located on hamilton street South of Nelson street , the owner Niel will take care of you. 

As far as Whistler is concerned Driving up should be ok with a good set of all weather tires . The highway is maintained well (plowed). End of March should have good road conditions.
It should take you around 2 hours to get there if you are leaving from the Vancouver/Richmond area. Bring a camera , you'll want to take some pictures.


----------



## i39249 (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank you.   We'll be staying in a 2 bedroom at the Aviawest in Vancover.  I'll post a review when I get back.    I think the Aviawest is on Hamilton, so the steak house should be nearby.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Corman (Mar 11, 2009)

i39249 said:


> Thank you.   We'll be staying in a 2 bedroom at the Aviawest in Vancover.  I'll post a review when I get back.    I think the Aviawest is on Hamilton, so the steak house should be nearby.  Thanks for the tip.



You will be staying 1 block away.


----------



## JonathanIT (Mar 29, 2009)

Corman said:


> Glad to hear you had great experience.As I stated before, we love whistler, summer, winter both seasons are great for us. I only wish I had a Club Intrawest timeshare membership. That would be a great resort to own at.
> Oh well, perhaps one day.


I "discovered" Whistler last year, and last month was the second 1-week February winter trip I spent there. What a great resort!  I love the Club Intrawest there, I booked through my HGVC membership and it's fantastic and such a bargain (3,400 pts. year round).  I'm trying to get March next year, after the Olympics.  Searching for a 2-BR this time, I want to take some friends to share the joy. I hope to make it an annual tradition!


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 29, 2009)

Is this a great place to travel during the months of September & October?

Your vacation exp. sound great.


----------



## eal (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes!  Whistler is absolutely beautiful in the early fall!


----------

